# Best Data Backup Method?



## n.atcheson (Feb 16, 2005)

I've been doing some research and have had my ways of backing up my PC but I'm not sure if it's the most effective and efficient or secure.

I was just wondering a few things. First, should I use a backup program like you have listed such as Paragon or Norton Ghost as opposed to just scheduling a backup? I'm not sure what the difference is or what these programs provide exactly. Secondly, I'm kind of worried if I do get some sort of virus/spyware, that it's going to be backed up and corrupt my saved data. 
I have a few different hdd's, a Seagate 1TB and a smaller portable seagate 120 GB, I believe. As of right now I back up all my important things such as docs, pics, music, vids specifically since that's the most important to me in the event something happened. I would like to maybe set up two separate ways of doing it but I get a bit confused on the different backup methods as well as to which one would be best. Basically, I'd like to set a daily, or every few days, kind of backup for the docs, pics, etc files... and a separate backup that is either entire system or whatever I'd need to do to at least reload my pc's programs and desktop layout back the way it was in the event of a reinstall.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

I guess it's each to his own.

I do 2 types of backup. All drives are imaged with Macrium Reflect. I also have a couple of spare hard disks form the various builds I've done over the years. I use a hard disk enclosure, which includes the necessary contact plus USB, plug it in and copy only those files and folders I really need - documents, spreadsheets, photos etc. I tend to alternate - Macrium every two weeks with HDD backup more often - usually 2 or maybe 3 times a week.

With apps like Macrium and Norton you can often create an incremental backup - only the changed files/folders are added to the backup. I tend to just re-image completely and delete the old image.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

We mirror our important documents between two computers and then use internal or external drives as a 3rd backup.


----------



## Nistlerooy (Dec 6, 2007)

I use Carbonite as a full backup (Online Backup Software | Carbonite), and then have 2 external drives I used periodically to back up things like documents, photos, music, etc. I don't always have them connected, however, in order to help prevent waring out.

I like carbonite because it's constant, I don't have to fuss with it, and I believe it to be relatively "cheap" insurance. I insure my health, life, home and car, may as well insure my computer data, also.


----------



## n.atcheson (Feb 16, 2005)

Ok cool, thanks guys for the ideas. One other thought I had considered, but as you all mentioned the 'not staying connecting and waring out or getting infected'... was... my HP pc has the pocket media drive bay and the larger media drive bay and I had once thought about getting a drive to utilize that big wasted space, but, I'm trying to research if it's possible to either disconnect when finished or if I actually have to take out of the bay drive.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

Those bays should both support hot removal of the drives (so long as you prepare them for safe removal with the Safely Remove Hardware option in the system tray). You will probably need to then pull the drive out at least slightly to disconnect the power or it may not spin down.

For maximum data redundancy you'd want to have as many copies of your data on as many devices as you can afford, ideally as far apart as possible (to minimise the risk of a failure/fire/some kind of catastrophe knocking out multiple backups at once - i.e. all the drives connected to one system failing when the power supply fries them simultaneously).

Of course that's hardly practical for most of us! Since you're on Windows 7, you can utilise the improved backup functionality there in combination with an external drive with good results. Whatever you choose, having some kind of software-run backup schedule will enforce keeping your backups up to date with the current state of your system.


----------



## dorei (Feb 22, 2011)

Firstly, I would like to say online backup and backup programs
For online backup, there is no need to prepare extra storage devices to save your backups, but you know, you need pay more when your backed files reaches the paid amount, and no free online backup....
For backup programs, there is no backup limitation, and you can apply the suitable feature or select the type, files, folders, partitions, system, whole hdd, and there are some free backup programs to use.
Secondly, I would like to share my backup experience.
When to backup my home pc, windows 7, i use free backup programs to do it; backup office server 2003, commercial programs are much better, because server verstion support, and more large-capacity hdd requirement, such as univesal restore, snapshot, automatic backup(more schedules, better).
As for my suggestion, your choice depends on the feature you need and the personal usage or working usage. 
Online backup - mozy Online Backup, Data Backup & Remote Backup Solutions | Mozy
free backup program - todo backup home Free backup software for data backup & disaster recovery. Hard drive system backup software, disk clone and disk image freeware - EASEUS
commercial backup program - todo backup Free backup software for data backup & disaster recovery. Hard drive system backup software, disk clone and disk image freeware - EASEUS
true image - Backup software for data backup and disaster recovery in Windows and Linux - Acronis
BTW, Macrium is not my choice because of its uselessness of file incremental backup on the free version


----------

